
Ask HN: When do you start using microservices in your sideproject or startup? - kamroot
Microservices have lots of benefits (from isolating code, to letting different teams work independently). But they also have costs (e.g. complexity of deploying and debugging). In your sideproject or startup, have you been using microservices from  the start, or did you find there comes a point when microservices make more sense?<p>Any thoughts on when the scale tips over in favor of microservices ?
======
daleholborow
Ask yourself, how does additional complexity benefit your MVP/startup? And how
many teams are working on your side project. There's your answer.

------
cimmanom
About the time your engineering team becomes so big that the overhead of
managing ops for all those services becomes less expensive than the
communication between teams working on a monolithic codebase.

If this happens before you have several dozen engineers, you're probably doing
communication wrong.

